# Windows XP Service Pack 2



## Michael (14 نوفمبر 2005)

سلام ونعمة 

اليوم اقدم لكم ويندوز Windows XP Service Pack 2


طبعا كلكم عارفينوة 

ودى وصة لتحميلة 266.01 MB

اضعط هنا  

وجاى فى الطريق

موضوع

Windows LongHorn

و

Windows Vista 2006

ادعوا لى


----------



## Coptic Man (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*شكرا اخي الحبيب

ومنتظرين الباقي 

الرب يبارك عملك*


----------



## meme85 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا ميشيل والله يبارك بيك.


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kmmmoo (10 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## mina soliman (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وربنا يعوض تعبك
أخوك مينا


----------



## mr.hima (21 نوفمبر 2006)

دايما بتفحمنا بردودك و بالحجات الرائعة فوق الوصف اللى بتقدمها ........يا رب دايما كدة:yaka: 
مرسى ....وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## القيصر (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي السيد ميشيل 
سلام المسيح
اود الاستفسار عن حقوق الملكيه لمثل هذه البرامج .....هل يحق لنا تنزيلها و استخدامها دون موافقة الشركه المنتجه لهذه البرامج ....


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

القيصر قال:


> اخي السيد ميشيل
> سلام المسيح
> اود الاستفسار عن حقوق الملكيه لمثل هذه البرامج .....هل يحق لنا تنزيلها و استخدامها دون موافقة الشركه المنتجه لهذه البرامج ....




أولا مرحب بالأخ القيصر الغالى أخو الغالى
ثانيا أنت لو كنت ضغط على اللينك كنت ستجد أن شركة مايكروسوفت هى اللى واضعة النسخة فى موقعها للتحميل لأنها تعتبر كتحديث ليس أكثر أو أقل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## emadtsbh (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الأستاز / مايكل 
                 مجهود رائع وأتمنى لك التوفيق ومزيد من النجاح في أثراء الموقع بمزيد من المواضيع

   نزلت نسخ من Windows Xp Sp2 ولكن وانا بدخل على النت بأستمرار أتمسكت من الشركه 
 المالكه للبرنامج و أعطوني 24 يوم لتصحيح وضعي أمابشراء نسخة أصليه أو بأدخال رقم المسلسل من على الغلاف
                                                          أرجو الأفادة في كيفة التصرف


----------

